# Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!



## Fraggy360 (8. Juni 2009)

*Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Grafikkarte von Gainward: Hardware Gainward 9800 GT 512MB PCIe 2.0 (9481) - hoh.de
 (meine is rot, nicht grün...aba die daten sind die selben)

Okay, ich habe mir einen Medion PC bei Saturn gekauft. Die 9800 GT hab ich mir ende 2008 neu dazu gekauft und das Problem besteht schon länger und jetzt hab ich mich durchgedrungen eine Thread diesbezüglich aufzumachen^^
Also ich habe folgendes Problem, und zwar geht mein lüfter nach ca. 3-5min ingame aus, aber nur wenn ich einen anderen Trieber(einen neueren) installiert habe. Ich habe habe auch schon mit diversen Tools probiert die Lüfterdrehzahl zu bestimmen, doch ohne Erfolg.
Mit dem mitgelieferten Treiber von Gainward ( Treiberversion: 7.15.11.7531  so steht es im Gerätemanager) läuft die Graka ohne Probleme.
Deswegen kann es nich am Lüfter liegen, sondern irgendwie kommt mein PC mit den neuen treibern von Nvidia nicht zurecht.
Selbst beim neusten Treiber kommt dieses Problem.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich die neusten Treiber nicht benutzen kann und das ist schon sehr doof.


Mein PC: Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit SP 2
            CPU: Intel Core 2Quad Q9300 (4x 2,5GHz)
            Motherboard:  MSI P6NGM-FD (MS-7366)  
            Motherboard Chipsatz:  nVIDIA nForce 630i
            Arbeitsspeicher: 3072 MB  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Schon mal mit einem aktuellen Gainwardtreiber gegengetestet?


----------



## Fraggy360 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

danke für die Idee
aber geholfen hat sie leider auch nicht


----------



## Fraggy360 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

wenn ich in Expertool den fanspeed manuel eintstelle, dann spinnt der total

also ich dreh den speed auf 55%(standart) dann auf 65% und der lüfter wird leiser...also langsamer und wenn ich auf 80-90% gehe geht der lüfter aus....
also total anders rum je heiser die grake wird desto langsamer dreht sich der lüfter Oo


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

die karte killt sich selber, schonmal geguckt ob das in nem anderen Rechner mit den neuen Treibern auch passiert? Wenn nicht, ist die Grafikkarte defekt, wenn auch das Problem nur mit neuen Treibern besteht... Einfach mal nachgucken, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast 
Was anderes würde mir momentan so nichtz einfallen...


----------



## Fraggy360 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Nein die Möglichkeit habe ich leider nicht.
Ich werde jetzt einfach ne E-mail an Gainward schreiben und abwarten was die darüber denken.


----------



## Fraggy360 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Nein die Möglichkeit habe ich leider nicht.
Ich werde jetzt einfach ne E-mail an Gainward schreiben und abwarten was die darüber denken.


----------



## tobi757 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Also iwie hört sich das nach falscher Polung an, vllt. ist das Lüfterkabel falschherum reingesteckt


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Hab ich auch schon gedacht,aber das geht eigentlich nur mit grober Gewalt.


----------



## tobi757 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Ja, aber was is wenn einfach die Kabel falsch im Anschluss stecken


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Es funktioniert ja mit dem Mitgelieferten Treiber.
Ich hab noch nie gehört das der Treiber die Regelkurve umdreht.


----------



## Fraggy360 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Also angeschlossen ist alles richtig, wie schon gesagt mit dem mitgelieferten Treiber funzt es ja.

Wenn sich dann Gainward meldet, werd ich es hier posten


----------



## Fraggy360 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gainward Bliss nvidia geforce 9800GT 512MB Lüfter geht bei neuen Treibern aus!!*

Hallo,

die Karte läuft problemlos mit den neuesten Treibern.



Haben Sie das neueste Expertool 7.5 von unserer Seite heruntergeladen ?

Das ist für Treiberversionen höher als 180+.



Ältere Treiberversionen laufen auch nur mit einem älteren Expertool.



Geben Sie mir die Barcodenummer und die Seriennummer der Karte.

Der Barcode fängt mit 4718... an und die Seriennummer mit XNE XAE.....



das ist die antwort von Gainward, leider hatte ich dies im vorfeld schon probiert jedoch ohne erfolg.
ich hab dem halt die nummer die er wissen wollte geschickt und jetzt heist es wieder abwarten..


----------

